# PC Upgrade (Mainboard, CPU, RAM)



## DeMoehnSM (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

Anfang des Jahres habe ich in dem folgenden Thread super Hilfestellungen zum Upgrade meines PCs bekommen: Upgrade eines PCs von 2009 für Indie-Spiele, etc.

Ich bin von dem damaligen Setup auf folgendes gewechselt:

*Hier mein derzeitiges Setup:*
*Mainboard: *ASrock AOD790gx/128m (ASRock > AOD790GX/128M)
*CPU: *Quadcore,AMD Phenom II X4 940, 3GHz
*RAM:* 8GB, 2x Aeneon DIMM 2GB, DDR2-800, Komputerbay 4GB 2x 2GB DDR2 800MHz PC2-6400
*Grafikkarte: *ASUS Radeon R9270X DirectCU II 2GB
*Speicher:* 120GB SSD, SanDisk Ultra II + HDD 500GB Western Digital
*Netzteil: *Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3

Dies hat auch total meine Wünsche erfüllt schnellere Bootzeiten, generell bessere Performance und Grafikleistung für Indie-Spiele zu haben.
Da ich aber damals spontan von einer R7 260X auf die R9270X gewechselt bin, merke ich nun doch bei einigen Spielen (normale AAA-Titel), dass die CPU das ganze sehr ausbremst.

Da ich bestimmt schon 2-3 Jahre nicht mehr PC gespielt habe, aber jetzt wieder Spaß daran gefunden habe würde ich nun auch gerne noch den Rest des PCs (also Motherboard, CPU, RAM) auswechseln. 

Ich dachte da an folgendes Setup, was haltet ihr davon?

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690, 4x 3.50GHz
Board: Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H, Sockel 1150, ATX, 4 x DDR3 DIMM, 6 x SATA3, USB 3.0, HDMI, VGA, DVI
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 CL9

Kosten: ca. 380 EUR

Ich danke nochmals für euer Feedback


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Das wäre ein gutes Setup - besser geht es an sich gar nicht bei Preis-Leistung    wobei: das H97-HD3 zB wäre an sich noch günstiger und auch nicht schlechter, oder auch die µATX-Version H97M-HD3, wenn du außer der Graka nicht noch unbedingt weitere Steckkarten einbauen willst. 

Aber von der 270X nicht ZU viel erwarten, denn die ist zwar ca 50% schneller als die R7 260X, aber einige moderne Games auf Max-Details schafft die auch nicht mehr so richtig.


----------



## DeMoehnSM (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für das Feedback.

Wie wäre es mit einem " Xeon E3-1231v3" wäre der etwas zukunftssicherer durch seine 8Threads?
Das wären mir 35EUR schon wert.
Dafür wäre ja das  GigaByte H97M-HD3 gut 20 EUR günstiger als das  Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H.

Obwohl mich die nur 2 RAM Steckplätze schon stören, da muss bei einer Erhöhung ausgetauscht werden...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2015)

Ja, der Xeon wäre noch besser - aber nur 35 Euro mehr? ^^  Dann ist der  i5-4690 ja ganz schön teuer geworden, ich dachte eher, dass der nur 180€ kostet. In dem Fall wäre der Xeon aber auf jeden Fall "zukunftssicherer" 

Wegen des Boards: das ASRock H97M Pro4 wäre auch gut und hat 4 RAM-Slots,  oder das Gigabyte H97M-D3H, also die M-Version des Boards, das Du zuerst rausgesucht hattest.


----------



## svd (13. Februar 2015)

Ja, kannst du getrost machen, der Xeon ist ein feiner Prozessor.

Wenn du Bedenken wegen der RAM Steckplätze hast, kannst du noch immer erstmal einen einzelnen 8GB Riegel verwenden.
In einem Spiele PC ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Single- und dem Dual-Channel Modus des Arbeitsspeichers nämlich nur marginal.
Und selbst bei professionellen Anwendungen profitiert nicht jede merklich davon.


----------



## DeMoehnSM (17. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Habe nun heute folgendes erhalten:

- Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz
- 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport Kit DDR3
- [FONT=arial, sans-serif]Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H, Sockel 1150[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Für insgesamt ca. 400EUR.[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Habe alles eingebaut, zur Sicherheit Windows neu installiert und nun rennt alles super![/FONT]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Gerade bei CPU intensiven Spielen wie DayZ oder Dying Light merkt man nat. einen extremem Unterschied.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]DayZ war vorher kaum spielbar, Dying Light in 720p, auf komplett niedrig und durch ein Tool mit diversen Deaktivieren Funktionen wie Licht&Schatten nur mit ~20FPS.
nun rennt beides super! Dying light in 1080p und auf Mittel-Hoch mit 40-60FPS!

Das ist natürlich letztlich zu einem Update/Wechsel einer ganz anderen Klasse geworden, allerdings hat die Grafikkarte mit der Uralt CPU wirklich nicht viel Sinn gemacht.
Ich danke für eure Unterstützung [/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2015)

Dann viel Spaß


----------

